# Hello, I'm Gertie! (ongoing picture thread)



## loonybincat (4 mo ago)




----------



## dean.ips1 (Dec 8, 2021)

she is so cute


----------



## loonybincat (4 mo ago)

And she knows it....


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful, it looks like her head was colored with a yellow marker, it is so vibrant yellow.


----------



## loonybincat (4 mo ago)

Angel or Gargoyle? 
We had a hot summer this year, and Gertie has a cool down. Very rare photo as whenever Gertie sees me hold the phone close as she does 'cute' stuff, she immediately adopts the statue pose.







uh


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

She's most definitely an angel, such a stunning bird, yes we had a lovely summer this year, it's crazy that we're now in October and much of the country is* still *under a hosepipe ban.


----------



## loonybincat (4 mo ago)

Another thing about the summer was the lack of Parakeets. Flocks of them would buzz around. There's a small tree very close to my front window. Four, five, six of them would land on it and chat. Drove Gertie nuts. I can only open the windows enough where she could not get out. But she would cling to them and call back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Gertie is adorable! 💛💙
I'm moving your thread over to Budgie Pictures and merging it with your other thread showing pictures of Gertie.
That way, you can post any future pictures and updates about Gertie in that thread and they will all be in one place.*


----------



## loonybincat (4 mo ago)

"the bells...the bells"


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Gertie is absolutely adorable!! What a sweetheart  I can't wait to see more of her!


----------

